# 40 YEARS TOO MANY



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have had IBS for 40 years. That is over half my life.It has completely ruled my life at times. Sometimes I have good days or hours, much of the time it is bad days or hoursIt is so unpredicatable!! I can feel fine one minute and have pain/cramps suddenly overwhelm me.I have managed to live my life the best I can, all 61 years of it. However, I am sick and tired of not being able to live my life to the fullest.It would be so nice to be able to go out for a meal without having to worry about what I eat and if there is a bathroom nearby.


----------

